# mit einem Taster zwei Zustände



## express (15 April 2008)

Hallo,

Wer kann bitte mir einen Tip geben!!?
Ziel: Ein einziger Taster soll zwei Zustände realisieren, möglichst mit FUP.


Danke im voraus


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2008)

Suchst du im Forum unter "Stromstoßrelais".


----------



## marlob (15 April 2008)

Eigentlich weise ich die Leute ja immer gerne drauf hin, das sie selber suchen sollen. 
Aber gucke mal hier
http://www.sps-lehrgang.de/binaeruntersetzer/
Sogar in FUP


----------



## crash (15 April 2008)

express schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wer kann bitte mir einen Tip geben!!?
> Ziel: Ein einziger Taster soll zwei Zustände realisieren, möglichst mit FUP.
> ...



und es wird nicht gemeckert


----------



## marlob (15 April 2008)

crash schrieb:


> und es wird nicht gemeckert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 4397


ist doch FUP und nicht KOP


----------



## funkdoc (15 April 2008)

express schrieb:


> Ziel: Ein einziger Taster soll zwei Zustände realisieren...



hmmm
genau genommen "realisiert" ja ein taster schon zwei zustände 0 oder 1.

ich nehm mal an du willst mit einem taster beim zweitenmal tasten eine andere funktion ausführen...

stimmt das so?

grüsse


----------



## crash (15 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> ist doch FUP und nicht KOP



FUP wollte er ja auch haben


----------



## express (15 April 2008)

vielen vielen dank

das hat geholfen.
aber geht es ohne Merker?


danke


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

express schrieb:


> aber geht es ohne Merker?



nee: nur mit mehr
ja: in nem FB


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nee: nur mit mehr
> ja: in nem FB


 
Es geht auch in einenm FC mit direktem Zugriff auf den Datenbaustein DBXY.DBXyz.p "senfdazugeb"

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## doublecee (22 April 2008)

is zwar awl ...aber wie wärs damit?!?

u    e1.0 
fp   f001

u    f001
un  a1.0
s    a1.0
u    f001
r     a1.0


----------



## vierlagig (22 April 2008)

doublecee schrieb:


> is zwar awl ...aber wie wärs damit?!?


 
abgesehen davon, dass es nicht funktioniert? oder hattest du eine andere frage?


----------



## prinz1978 (23 April 2008)

hallo 

so solte es funktionieren

      U     E      0.3
      FP    M     10.0
      UN    A      4.0
      S     M     20.0
      U     E      0.3
      FP    M     10.1
      U     A      4.0
      R     M     20.0
      U     M     20.0
      =     A      4.0


----------



## vierlagig (23 April 2008)

und das ist jetzt sehr viel einfacher als:


```
*
      U     #input
      FP    #memory
      X     #output
      =     #output
```



und XOR funktioniert in FUP. für KOP muß man sich halt eines kleinen "tricks" behelfen


```
*
Netzwerk 1

|   E 0.0      M 0.0       M 0.1
+---|   |------( P )-------(   )---|
|

Netzwerk 2

|   M 0.1      A 0.0       A 0.0
+---|   |------| / |---+---(   )---|
|                      |
|   M 0.1      A 0.0   |
+---| / |------|   |---+
|
```

versteh euer problem nicht, tausendmal haben wir das nun schon durchgekaut und immer kommen wir zu den selben, einfachen lösungen


----------



## marlob (23 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> versteh euer problem nicht, tausendmal haben wir das nun schon durchgekaut und immer kommen wir zu den selben, einfachen lösungen


Der Suchen Button ist halt nicht auffällig genug
Wie soll man dann auch wissen, das man so einfache Lösungen hier im Forum finden kann


----------



## vierlagig (23 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Der Suchen Button ist halt nicht auffällig genug
> Wie soll man dann auch wissen, das man so einfache Lösungen hier im Forum finden kann



wollen wir mal OT bleiben ... wonach soll man denn suchen?

die wenigsten wissen, dass diese funktion *binäruntersetzer* heißt
oder im handwerk als *stromstoßrelais* bekannt ist

ich glaube immer noch, die wenigstens wissen ihr problem in worte zu fassen, da hilft auch der hinweis auf die nachlesbarkeit nicht mehr ...


----------



## marlob (23 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wollen wir mal OT bleiben ... wonach soll man denn suchen?
> 
> die wenigsten wissen, dass diese funktion *binäruntersetzer* heißt
> oder im handwerk als *stromstoßrelais* bekannt ist
> ...


Spätestens im 2. Beitrag (der von Ralle) hatte man das richtige Suchwort


----------



## vierlagig (23 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Spätestens im 2. Beitrag (der von Ralle) hatte man das richtige Suchwort



eben, erst im 2. beitrag ... nicht schon vor erstellung dieses threads hier


----------



## marlob (23 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> eben, erst im 2. beitrag ... nicht schon vor erstellung dieses threads hier


Ab dann sollte man aber wissen wonach man suchen muss.

Dein Einwand


vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> versteh euer problem nicht, tausendmal haben wir das nun schon durchgekaut und immer kommen wir zu den selben, einfachen lösungen


erfolgte ja auf Prinz1978 seinen Beitrag und der war eindeutig nach dem 2.

Aber ich habe schon öfter drauf hingewiesen, das das richtige Suchen die eigentliche Kunst ist


----------

